# Homemade Archery Target



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

If you are like me then for $60 buck I could buy something better than compressed cardboard to shoot at. I made an archery target for free. I work in retail so the sources were easy to obtain. However, ask nicely and I'm sure you could get the stuff free too. Anyway, what I used are a cardboard box, a bunch of shrink-wrap, a water barrier sheet, and a staple gun with staples. The water barrier sheet is what is used to protect non-treated lumber from water (very closely resembles a tarp). Essentially when the lumber is stocked it becomes trash. 
1. I took the box and filled it with the shrink-wrap (compressing with bodyweight after every sheet) making sure not to bow out the sides. 
2. After it was filled to my liking I taped it shut.
3. I took the water barrier sheet (which was huge) and cut it to size to wrap the box
4. I wrapped the box as you would a present. 
5. As each flap was folded I stapled it to the box.
6. Printed out and taped a target to the box.








This was before the tarp


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

I forgot to note the performance... 
It is very effective. The arrow never reaches the fletching when shot (60lb compound). The few drawbacks I have with it is: no handle to carry so you need both hands, and sometimes the arrow is a little hard to remove. other than that I am happy with it. Hope this helps some of yall that need a target in a pinch.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

like it,


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you tried filling a box with boxes? Before Jak and I adopted our two pups, we collected quite a few boxes to try our (well, just mine) hands at making a multifunctional target for archery and lightweight throwing knives. Jak found a new interest to keep him entertained, and I want to take my knives and bow out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice. I also stuffed a box completely full of cardboard boxes folded flat. It was heavy, but my s.a. fury crossbow didn't penetrate past about six or eight inches, and I think it's a 175 pounder. 
Nice idea on the weatherproof cover, becouse mine fell apart after a few months of neglect.


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

shoot2live said:


> Have you tried filling a box with boxes? Before Jak and I adopted our two pups, we collected quite a few boxes to try our (well, just mine) hands at making a multifunctional target for archery and lightweight throwing knives. Jak found a new interest to keep him entertained, and I want to take my knives and bow out.


I thought about the cardboard but the weight was something I wanted to avoid. The reason is that I am moving my target in and out of the shed (apparently the wife thinks it's not aesthetically pleasing lol). However, I have developed a little soft spot in one area of the target so my next one might just be of cardboard


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

I made a target using a shoebox, two layers of cardboard on the largest sides, and cushioning from an old pillow; then, I secured it with duct tape. I intend on using it for throwing knives, but I haven't had an opportunity to test it. 
As for the weight of the cardboard layered target, I'm surprisingly quite strong, plus my fiancé would help if I asked.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have made more than a few targets like you have, and there is an easier way to do it. 

Essentially I get a big box, and just stuff it with broken-down cardboard boxes. Mebbe I throw a couple of loops of duct tape around it just to keep it from bursting prematurely, but that's all you really need. nothing fancy.

I shoot the tar outta my targets with broadheads, and it really tears them up. I used to buy the ethafoam targets but they cost too much and i am a cheap troll. So I am always on the look for just the right box for my next target. I shoot a crossbow so I need serious stopping power or the bolts will overpenetrate (they're only 16-20" long) and damage the fletches. I can re-fletch easily enough, but it's a PITA trying to remember where I put the kit. besides, I am totally outta fletches right now.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have made more than a few targets like you have, and there is an easier way to do it.
> 
> Essentially I get a big box, and just stuff it with broken-down cardboard boxes. Mebbe I throw a couple of loops of duct tape around it just to keep it from bursting prematurely, but that's all you really need. nothing fancy.
> 
> I shoot the tar outta my targets with broadheads, and it really tears them up. I used to buy the ethafoam targets but they cost too much and i am a cheap troll. So I am always on the look for just the right box for my next target. I shoot a crossbow so I need serious stopping power or the bolts will overpenetrate (they're only 16-20" long) and damage the fletches. I can re-fletch easily enough, but it's a PITA trying to remember where I put the kit. besides, I am totally outta fletches right now.


Well, bursting prematurely is never acceptable . . . =P

A lot of retail stores throw their boxes away every day; if you ask, most of them will be happy to give them away for free.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have made more than a few targets like you have, and there is an easier way to do it.
> 
> Essentially I get a big box, and just stuff it with broken-down cardboard boxes. Mebbe I throw a couple of loops of duct tape around it just to keep it from bursting prematurely, but that's all you really need. nothing fancy.
> 
> I shoot the tar outta my targets with broadheads, and it really tears them up. I used to buy the ethafoam targets but they cost too much and i am a cheap troll. So I am always on the look for just the right box for my next target. I shoot a crossbow so I need serious stopping power or the bolts will overpenetrate (they're only 16-20" long) and damage the fletches. I can re-fletch easily enough, but it's a PITA trying to remember where I put the kit. besides, I am totally outta fletches right now.


Well, bursting prematurely is never acceptable . . . =P

A lot of retail stores throw their boxes away every day; if you ask, most of them will be happy to give them away for free.

PITA: I thought I would never hear/see someone else use that acronym.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have made more than a few targets like you have, and there is an easier way to do it.
> 
> Essentially I get a big box, and just stuff it with broken-down cardboard boxes. Mebbe I throw a couple of loops of duct tape around it just to keep it from bursting prematurely, but that's all you really need. nothing fancy.
> 
> I shoot the tar outta my targets with broadheads, and it really tears them up. I used to buy the ethafoam targets but they cost too much and i am a cheap troll. So I am always on the look for just the right box for my next target. I shoot a crossbow so I need serious stopping power or the bolts will overpenetrate (they're only 16-20" long) and damage the fletches. I can re-fletch easily enough, but it's a PITA trying to remember where I put the kit. besides, I am totally outta fletches right now.


Well, bursting prematurely is never acceptable . . . =P

A lot of retail stores throw their boxes away every day; if you ask, most of them will be happy to give them away for free.

PITA: I thought I would never hear/see someone else use that acronym.


----------

